# ? Mystery Trike ?



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 18, 2013)

This is a well-designed trike with interesting features, so I'm sure it must be documented. But I can't find anything on it.

It's more elaborate than any other British trike I've seen, presumably influenced by American trikes like Sky King?

Originally had chrome cappings on top of fenders. 

'Headlight-horn' (or whatever it is) reminds me of 1960s space-themed accessories, but overall it looks late thirties to me. 

Solid tyres. Dunlop Junior saddle, with early-style seat clamp as used on velocipede tricycles. 

Suggestions would be appreciated

cheers,

Colin

More pics here...

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/21896-2/


----------



## tailhole (Jun 18, 2013)

*super cool!!!*

That is one cool rust ride!  Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 18, 2013)

It looks like it has calibers brakes. Are those brake levers on each side of the handlebars?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 19, 2013)

*brakes*

Both inverted levers control the front brake


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 19, 2013)

*Hi Colin*

Hi Colin...Nice Trike!. Are you the Colin in England that bought my Columbia Pope Bicyclet A while back?
 I shipped it to you from New Jersey. 
Anyway, great trike!.............Wayne


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 19, 2013)

Could that trike be a Triang?
There would be no sin in restoring this tricycle since it is so rusty.
Most restored trikes of this era and style are gorgeous when restored and really hold there value. You truly have a rare trike that is not going to show up very often.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 19, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Could that trike be a Triang?
> There would be no sin in restoring this tricycle since it is so rusty.
> Most restored trikes of this era and style are gorgeous when restored and really hold there value. You truly have a rare trike that is not going to show up very often.




I agree about restoring it. She'd look terrific all fixed up with those large wheel fenders properly repainted with appropriate accents or trim.

I've always wondered about the Dunlop name on these children's bicycle seats. Is that connected with the same Dunlop Rubber Co. that makes automobile tires, or just an identical brand name with no relation whatsoever?

Dave


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes. They were made by Dunlop Rubber Tire. Some were made out of rubber for the extremely wet English weather.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 20, 2013)

*?*

Triang/ Lines Bros were a major supplier in Great Britain, and they also sold products made by American companies. So this was the first company I thought of while researching. But i've not found it illustrated in any of their adverts. And the decal does not look like the triangular Lines Bros one. I did ask the chaps at the Triang forum, so i'll let you know if they have anything to add.

I agree totally with what you say about restoring it. Yes, it would increase its value, and 'no sin' as its so rusty. And I have restored very rusty bikes before, just for the experience of it (I'm pleased to report it was a positive experience). But...

I'm a fully paid up member of the Oily Rag Club and I might be excommunicated

Resale value not important as I didn't buy it to resell

Looking at it generates such an overwhelming desire to restore it that I think it's more interesting not to do it 









1923 below







1924 below 






1931 below








1934 below








1939 below






1950 below


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 29, 2013)

*Found it!*

Had never seen one of these before. But today I went to Ripley cycle jumble and there was a great surprise waiting for me - my friend Steve had an identical one on his stall. 
He wasn't selling it, but just showing it off because it was the only one he'd seen. He'd spent a long time rubbing off the yellow paint over it.
Luckily he also knew what it is - a 1947 Wavex Wizard!
Mystery solved...






I was confused by a British kid's tricycle that looked American, and now I can see the reason why - it was made for export to USA just after the war, when Great Britain had a major export drive to help repay the American War Loans (America charged Britain interest to borrow money to fight Germany)








http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1947-wavex-wizard-tricycle/


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 30, 2013)

Terrific job sleuthing the mystery trike! Feels good to finally find the answer to a bike or trike mystery, doesn't it? 

Dave


----------

